# I want to fuck you



## ZoeGasMar

Hello everybody!

I'm writting a story and the main character is a Czech girl living in another country, and someone she likes asks her how is "to fuck" in Czech, but she doesn't like it when someone asks her something about her country or language, so she takes advantage of her mother tongue and tells that person what she has in her head ("I want to fuck you"), because no one will understand her.

So although I know that the phrase "I want to fuck you" might sound very vulgar, I would like someone to do me this favour and translate it into Czech.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Giordi89

Chci tě o*š*u*k*a*t. This is how we say that.


----------



## nueby

You may have a logical consistency issue. Czech is so phonetic that merely hearing a phrase is often enough for foreigners to figure out the spelling. So unless your story is set before google, the Czech girl may not be safe for long in her assumption that no one will understand her. Also, given the traditional gender roles and the hint of taking the bull by the horns in Giordi89's suggestion, a girl may be more naturally inclined, in a guy's fantasy at least, to say something like "tak už mě konečně ošukej".

Bona sort!


----------



## triti

Chci tě vojet /vopíchat/
vomrdat
all these verbs are very vulgar and incorrect forms  /slang (correct is Opíchat/omrdat.
More poetic way/decent/ polite/ could be
rád bych se s tebou pomiloval/i would like to make love to you


----------



## djwebb1969

Giordi89 said:


> Chci tě o*š*u*k*a*t. This is how we say that.



I'm wondering, as there is imperfective and perfective, what the difference in nuance is between chci tě ošukat and chci tě šukat? Why does it have to be perfective? You could enjoy the process, as well as the result and use the imperfective?


----------



## risa2000

It is exactly the same difference as with any perfect vs. imperfect form. The former means to do it once (and finish it), while the latter means, to do it repeatedly/regularly/continuously. So in your example, the first form means, you are just implying one time (possibly one night), while the second form suggests you have more long term plan.


----------



## djwebb1969

Thanks for the explanation, Risa2000.


----------



## Giordi89

djwebb1969 said:


> I'm wondering, as there is imperfective and perfective, what the difference in nuance is between chci tě ošukat and chci tě šukat? Why does it have to be perfective? You could enjoy the process, as well as the result and use the imperfective?



Actually, in this sentence you could say ŠUKAT as well, but it sounds more natural (correct) to say ošukat. Šukat, in this context wouldn´t sound neccessarily incorrect to my ears, even if it was just for once. Remember, that coloquail Czech sometimes throws away certain strict grammar rules, but it always depends on the verb and context and cannot be applied to every verb. Ošukat means it happens once while šukat means you want to do it regularly (if you do not add any context), or it can mean you want to do it for a certain defined time, but in this particular case, it is neccessary to add WHEN. E.g. Chci tě šukat celou noc (meaning ´´all night´´). Also, the imperfective form can only be used when you put the person you want to do it with (or pronoun). If you leave out any name or pronoun, you can ONLY say the perfective form if it stands alone (e.g. in ´´I want to f***´´).


----------



## djwebb1969

Giordi, thanks for that. I didn't realise the presence or absence of the pronoun made a difference to the verbal aspect!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Giordi89 said:


> If you leave out any name or pronoun, you can ONLY say the perfective form if it stands alone (e.g. in ´´I want to f***´´).



Do you mean the pronoun that stands for the object?


----------



## Giordi89

yes, that´s what I mean. The pronoun that replaces the object or person.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Giordi89 said:


> yes, that´s what I mean. The pronoun that replaces the object or person.


No, *object *in the grammatical meaning (*Předmět* neboli *objekt* je rozvíjející větný člen)


----------



## Giordi89

if you do not include the object but just a plain statement without any context, the imperfective case is used in the sentence in this thread. I want to kill = Chci *zabíjet* (imperfective ONLY since there is no time restriction or ), I want to kill you/the enemy = Chci tě *zabít/*Chci *zabít* nepřítele. I think it might work in a similar way in Polish, doesn´t it?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Giordi89 said:


> if you do not include the object but just a plain statement without any context, the imperfective case is used in the sentence in this thread. I want to kill = Chci *zabíjet* (imperfective ONLY since there is no time restriction or ), I want to kill you/the enemy = Chci tě *zabít/*Chci *zabít* nepřítele. I think it might work in a similar way in Polish, doesn´t it?


Yes, you are right, it does. Perfective _with an object_ and imperfective _without_. That's why I was surprised to read "If you leave out any name or pronoun, you can ONLY say the *perfective *form ..." in post #8, and wanted to investigate that matter.


----------



## Giordi89

I am sorry, I have just noticed I made a mistake. I wanted to write ´´imperfective´´ instead of ´´perfective´´ in the sentence you put in quotes. So it´s the other way round.


----------



## tlumic

Giordi89 said:


> Chci tě o*š*u*k*a*t. This is how we say that.



If I wanted the word to sound more colloquially to me I would put a prothetic "v" before it. I normally speak in this way (living in the capital all my life.)  E.g. okno - vokno, oko - voko and the like.


----------



## djwebb1969

tlumic said:


> If I wanted the word to sound more colloquially to me I would put a prothetic "v" before it. I normally speak in this way (living in the capital all my life.)  E.g. okno - vokno, oko - voko and the like.



Thanks, tlumic. And as the word belongs to the vulgar register of speech, adopting a colloquial pronunciation would seem logical!


----------

